# Sharqiya citizens block road, kill man following killing of resident



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hundreds of people blocked the Abu Hammad-Ismailia Road on Saturday and killed one of three men who allegedly fired at locals, killing a teacher and injuring the teacher's brother.
Sharqiya Security Directorate had received notification that Mahmoud Mohamed Ibrahim, 27, was killed by a bullet and his brother Taha, 22, was injured and taken to hospital. The brothers were fighting off three men who were trying to steal the teacher's car, said state-run newspaper Al-Ahram's website. Hearing the gunfire, Abu Hammad residents blocked the Abu Hammad-Ismailia road and caught one of the suspects and beat him to death, the website said, adding that they hung him from a lamppost and mutilated his body.
When the police arrived, the website reported, the man's dead body had been thrown on the ground naked. He apparently carried no identification.
The residents said thefts have been frequent recently and called for better security.
A similar incident took place around two weeks ago when the residents of a Sharqiya village hung two men from lampposts and stoned them to death after they allegedly killed a resident and stole his tuk tuk.
Sharqiya citizens block road, kill man following killing of resident | Egypt Independent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MENA: Border guards foil attempt to smuggle in 4 tons of marijuana.


Border guards foiled an attempt to smuggle nearly 4 tons of marijuana into Egypt on Saturday, according to the state-run news agency.
Second Field Army border guards found criminals attempting to smuggle a large amount of marijuana through Sinai to sell in Egypt's northern governorates, said MENA.
As a result of tightened inspection and security measures at crossings and on ferries, a Mercedes truck driven by a man named Hassan Atiya Hassan, accompanied by one Samy Fatehy Tawfiq, was detected on the  "Al-Qantara East" ferry, the agency said.

The truck was apparently loaded with limestone, under which the suspects hid 74 sacks of marijuana.

Legal action has been taken against the suspects and the drugs were confiscated, MENA said.
MENA: Border guards foil attempt to smuggle in 4 tons of marijuana | Egypt Independent


----------

